# Marriott Hotels In London



## cp73 (Jan 22, 2014)

We are planning a trip to London and Paris for later this year and was planning on using points for our stay in both cities. There are many Marriotts in London and other than looking at the Category rankings and reading Trip Advisor I was looking for some TUG input from personal experience at these hotels in London. 

Have you stayed at any of the Marriott Hotels in London and what was your experience at that hotel? 

We have enough points to cover any of the categories but want to make sure to make a wise decision. 

Thanks


----------



## dansimms (Jan 22, 2014)

*London Marriott and Marble Arch*

We stayed at each of the above, upscale Hotels about 18 years ago.........so take it with a grain of salt, but they were both excellent in every way!  We have been back to London a few times more recently and it is, in our opinion, the most expensive city we have ever been to.  Simple lunch meals for two were running us close to $100 US after tip.  As a result, we are done with London......as nice as it is.  Too many other great options out there at more reasonable rates.


----------



## fizzysoup (Jan 22, 2014)

We have stayed at County Hall, Marble Arch, Twickenham, Heathrow, Renaissance St Pancras, and Waltham Abbey.
The latter was atrocious, and underscores that clearly there is no such thing as a "Marriott Standard"!
Twickenham was a little out of town but has the best gym ever, and a really decent breakfast. 
County Hall was wonderfully located, and very pleasant, with possible views of the river and the 'London Eye'!
St Pancras was full of charm and history, and clear has good public transport connections.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2014)

By far our favorite is the Marriott Grosvenor Square, which when we first went in 1988 was the only Marriott in London.  We liked the Chancery Court Renaissance at least as well if not better, but a few years ago it stopped being a Renaissance.  I especially recommend the Grosvenor Square Marriott if you have Gold or Platinum status, for two reasons:  (1) the Concierge Lounge is excellent; and (2) there are many different size rooms at this hotel and if you have status you will almost certainly get one of the larger rooms.  Several people on TUG have raved about the location of County Hall, but we think that Grosvenor Square is actually better located.


----------



## jme (Jan 23, 2014)

*jealous,*

Hello my good friend Chris,
It's been 8-10 years since we've been to London. We visited 3 times in all within a 5-year period. Stayed at County Hall twice, and Marriott Hotel at Grosvenor Square once, all on Rewards Points too. 

By far our most favorite hotel was *County Hall*, but that's probably because we stayed there FIRST. It was our first trip to Europe, so we were wide-eyed....perhaps purely sentimental reasons.  Being close to the famous sights was our priority---- and for that it didn't disappoint and is in fact unsurpassed....... extremely well-located because of easy WALKS to so many iconic locations that you think of when you think of London----Buckingham Palace and the Mall, St. James Park (the most beautiful park, imho), Westminster Abbey and Big Ben, Trafalgar Square and the National Museum, Piccadilly Circus, across the Westminster Bridge to Sherlock Holmes Pub, etc.... and of course you're right there at the Aquarium and the London Eye. Not to mention that CH is itself a very historic and recognizable building. 

*County Hall*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzS9Sx6zH8w

http://www.google.com/search?q=imag...6MbPlsATaooKgCQ&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1019&bih=526

County Hall/St James Park:
http://goo.gl/maps/GyNeG

St. James Park images:
http://www.google.com/search?q=st+j...0D6bMsASQ74C4Cw&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1019&bih=526

We were there at County Hall during June (the first time) and walked to *"Trooping the Colour"*
THIS is a can't miss spectacle, and one reason for being close:
http://www.google.com/search?q=troo...PGczpkAeOhYHgAw&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1019&bih=526

We happened to obtain (thru a reasonable cash upgrade) a 2nd or 3rd floor large room which had huge double windows which could open, and had an amazing direct view of Big Ben, directly across the Thames River. We could see Big Ben all lit up at night, and could hear the chimes, both of which are still seared into my memory forever----just an amazing experience to see & hear that every time you're in the room. That alone made it worthwhile. Imagine Big Ben lit up and framed by your own window!  There couldn't be a better London location with as much history in a hotel as County Hall. And as mentioned, we preferred to walk a lot. 

You can always take the tube to anything, though, if a better deal is what you prefer, but for a most memorable visit to London, emotion and tradition ruled the day, so we picked CH. We could smell the smells of the street vendors each morning as they set up outside below the windows, and we could hear the hustle and bustle of the tourists as they walked past----could even hear music----and it was a fun memory, not a bad one in the least. I'd do it again. 

We really enjoyed walking to St. James Park across Westminster Bridge-----we did that several times, almost daily, and it is spectacularly beautiful....smaller than Hyde Park, but better. We'd sit on a park bench a while and people-watch, or watch the geese swimming.  Also loved walking across the bridge, down the Thames about 200 yards thru another small neighborhood park, and cutting over a couple of streets to Sherlock Holmes Pub---easy to find and a great meal and a fantastic photo op. One of the quintessential London pubs. Many other pubs along the way, too. 

And yet......... 
the *Marriott Grosvenor Square Hotel* is exquisite! A totally different experience-----quite wonderful for different reasons........Very well-located near the embassies---- a much more refined and quiet location, and definitely a smaller (but not small) & more intimate hotel. Also a  much grander hotel, I might add (and a bit more contemporary in decor now, I think). Very regal, very glitzy, with gorgeous fixtures and furnishings....simply more formal and eye-popping. A street or two over from Bond Street----the famous upscale shopping district where all the flagship stores are located....much like Madison Ave and 5th Ave in NYC. Also close to Hyde Park...actually around the corner. Hyde Park is huge and fun as well....not a bad walk to the original Hard Rock Cafe, or to Knightsbridge and Kensington Palace. (If at County Hall, just take the tube to HRC, but if at Gros Sq, it's a nice walk.)  The Gros Sq Hotel has a very small park across the street which is a fun place to sit on the bench and enjoy some quiet time. Our room overlooked that park (not by accident)----really nice view if you happen to get a high floor. 

*Marriott Grosvenor Square Hotel*:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oiRKe8pnhI

Marriott Gros Sq/Hyde Park:
http://goo.gl/maps/NSYxZ

See if you can find this tree in Hyde Park when you go walking! Don't forget to go inside the tree! 
http://www.google.com/search?q=famo...BK-vMsQTzlYCoCg&ved=0CEAQsAQ&biw=1019&bih=526


Both hotels were top category back then, and are still today. Each is fantastic in its own right, but for different reasons. If going for the first time to London, no thinking about it----stay at County Hall. My opinion has always been----when you're in one of the world's great cities, immerse yourself in the moment by staying in the best location that will provide the most lasting memories, for you and for your children. If you wish to save a little or a lot, no problem----try finding a cheaper location and get to the touristy venues using the tube---it all depends on what you want. I wouldn't trade our decision for anything, tho. 

We may or may not ever get back to London---I hope we do as we adore it, but you never know. So, I'm happy and content in the decision to first stay at County Hall. Besides, we see CH on TV almost every week, even today, in some story or another, and we always can't keep our eyeballs off the screen each time the hotel is seen------it's that powerful a memory. And of course our (now grad-school) kids always shout---"Hey Dad, Mom, there's our hotel!!!"......  "Our" hotel they shout....now that tells the story and the impression it left on them. 

As for Paris (I know you didn't ask), there are many great Marriott hotels, and for that reason I'd say it's not as critical. All are good locations. One particular hotel doesn't seem to corner the market on "tourist spots" like County Hall does in London, so it's different.  The Marriott Champs Elysees Hotel is THE spot, however, if you "MUST" stay on the most famous street in all the world and wish to tell about it, and that's all I'll say. IMHO, there's no view out the window like County Hall's unique view, so it's not as big a deal.  

Back when we visited London and Paris there were not as many hotels to choose from....and it seems the popular and trendy thing nowadays is staying in smaller more unique boutique hotels. That's fine, we like that concept too (esp in NYC), but for London, I will stick to my guns and say unequivocally that County Hall has simply too much history and too many famous sites close by to ignore. All that said, anywhere you pick will be close to whatever if you take the tube, so just have fun....regardless of where we've been and where we'll go, London will forever remain our favorite city. So many cultures represented, so many great things to see, so many friendly people everywhere you go. To me, the history is so overwhelming that it becomes hard to grasp...guess that's why I like CH so much. I always thought all that only existed in a book, so my first trip to London really came alive.

enjoy...sorry to be long-winded.




.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 23, 2014)

dansimms said:


> ....Simple lunch meals for two were running us close to $100 US after tip.  As a result, we are done with London......as nice as it is.



You were tipping too much! A simple lunch for two in London shouldn't be coming to $100 unless you're eating at top end places. There are plenty of places where you can eat well for less than that. A tip shouldn't go beyond 10% unless the service was astounding but you're unlikely to ever receive that in the UK let alone London.


----------



## bobmcgraw (Jan 23, 2014)

My wife, youngest son and I stayed a week at County Hall last September on points and found the location and hotel to be excellent.  Our room was easily large enough for a hideaway bed for my son with a king bed for us.  We had a view of the Thames, Parliament and the London Eye.

Reasonable distance to the Tube stations and several restaurants nearby that we liked.

Highly recommended.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. I will take all your info and look at it closely. Marty thanks also for the time you took to write your info. You provided me with such great info on Hilton Head I feel I would be a fool to try anything else. At our second trip there in October I couldn't help but hit Santa Fe again for the cowboy rib eye. Fortunately I got my wife to split it with me.


----------



## jme (Jan 24, 2014)

Chris, forgive me for doing this, but here's the Ribeye about which we often speak, which I had *last Thursday night *at Santa Fe at 7:21pm in the back room, window seat, near the Chef's grill......officially known as the *"Cowboy Cut Rib Chop"*.

It only gets better. I'm already drooling over the one I'll have in February when we slip away for a long weekend. We only live 2.5 hrs away, and I seriously think I can smell that grill from home!!!!! And...that steak is all mine...Mona gets the other delicious signature Santa Fe dish, the grouper. Those are two of the best items we've ever had anywhere.....






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 24, 2014)

jme said:


> Hello my good friend Chris,
> It's been 8-10 years since we've been to London. We visited 3 times in all within a 5-year period. Stayed at County Hall twice, and Marriott Hotel at Grosvenor Square once, all on Rewards Points too.
> 
> By far our most favorite hotel was *County Hall*, but that's probably because we stayed there FIRST. It was our first trip to Europe, so we were wide-eyed....perhaps purely sentimental reasons.  Being close to the famous sights was our priority---- and for that it didn't disappoint and is in fact unsurpassed....... extremely well-located because of easy WALKS to so many iconic locations that you think of when you think of London----Buckingham Palace and the Mall, St. James Park (the most beautiful park, imho), Westminster Abbey and Big Ben, Trafalgar Square and the National Museum, Piccadilly Circus, across the Westminster Bridge to Sherlock Holmes Pub, etc.... and of course you're right there at the Aquarium and the London Eye. Not to mention that CH is itself a very historic and recognizable building.
> ...



  This has got to be the best post ever on London's hotels. It is clear, concise and very informative. Wow.

  I've been to London 14-15 times and thought I knew my "stuff". I learned a lot from just reading this. As a recent/new Marriott owner, I will put this in my travel file.

  Thanks for pulling this together. Just great !


----------



## will565 (Jan 24, 2014)

*County Hall*

Stayed there a few years ago on points, for a few dollars more we were able to upgrade to the river view. This gave us a great view of not only the river, but the London Eye and Big Ben...well worth the cost.


----------



## cp73 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your recommendations. I just booked 5 nights at County Hall in London and 5 nights at Champs Elysees in Paris. The rate for those 10 nights was $7761 in US dollars but using my points it was 360,000. I felt this was a better deal than the combo fly/hotel stays since the hotel prices are so high. Glad I saved those points over the years.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 28, 2014)

cp73 said:


> Thank you all for your recommendations. I just booked 5 nights at County Hall in London and 5 nights at Champs Elysees in Paris. The rate for those 10 nights was $7761 in US dollars but using my points it was 360,000. I felt this was a better deal than the combo fly/hotel stays since the hotel prices are so high. Glad I saved those points over the years.



  I've been to both and enjoyed them.

  County Hall: Try for a river facing room. 

  Champs: There are small rooms facing into/over the lobby. These have no fresh air or natural light.  The toilet itself was 6 ft. from the side of the bed, truly. I made the weary traveler's mistake of not previewing it first.. So, please, see your room before accepting it. We were upgraded to a wonderful room with a terrace towards the rear of the hotel. Room 721. Very quiet and a view of Monmatre and a peak at a distant Notre Dame. Oh, could see the tippy top of the Eiffel Tower when lit.


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2014)

very envious Chris....have a wonderful time. Now the fun part, dreaming about it all before you get there. 

The anticipation is fantastic, and you'll NEVER regret staying in those places.

I've always believed, and these are my own words > "Plan for the best memory possible, within reach".  Sometimes it includes LOTS of points, but then, what's the point? Life is short.


----------



## cwtkm3 (Jan 29, 2014)

I stayed at County Hall last August for 2 nights. Got 20% off summer leisure rate so paid approx £200 per night but this included a fantastic breakfast. Even though husband not with us we got upgraded to a 1BR suite with view of Big Ben and Houses of Parliament.  Only negative was the fire alarm went off around 4am during the second night (it was caused by Premier Inn next door).  Was surprised to see fewer guests than anticipated, no way was this hotel full and I think we were the only Brits (apart from a well known TV celebrity who we were sat next to at breakfast!).

We walked all over; I used to live in Victoria so know the area well.  Did tons of touristy stuff like Tower of London, Tate galleries, Buckingham Palace, St Paul's etc etc. Saw Jersey Boys (combo meal / theatre deal at Marco Pierre White's restaurant in Soho). 

There are tons of places to get reasonably priced meals; many restaurants do two or three course special menus.  I treated us to an excellent lunch at Skylon (a short walk to Festival Hall).  The first night I shopped at Marks and Spencer at Waterloo Station, bought really nice food and ate in the room watching over the river.  

A few weeks ago I met up with a friend at Waterloo, we had lunch at Locale http://www.localerestaurants.com/restaurants/countyhall/ - this restaurant is just behind the hotel and good value.  Wagamammas is nearby for quick service and yummy noodles etc. 

I had a look at the cost of your trip if done on 5 night travel package.  I think you made the right decision, seems good value to me!  Have a great time, I hope the weather is good for you when you come; it's horrible and wet at the moment but at least no snow!


----------



## n777lt (Jan 30, 2014)

Staying on the Champs Elysee is a trip! (pardon the pun) A bit of a walk to the Metro, but what a glorious people-watching walk. Our first stay was in 1995, and our schedule was to get out early, grab a brioche or croissant and coffee from a small place on the way to the Metro, sightsee til about 4 pm, come back crash for several hours and go out to dinner at 8 pm -- and on our way to dinner, we'd duck into the Sephora next door (before there were Sephora's in the US) and put on a sample of perfume for the evening <g> Have a great trip!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Forgot to say that there's a Marks & Spencer a couple blocks from the Marriott Champs. Great for "on the run" meals and beverages without paying an arm & a leg.

MonoPrixe store is good, too.

Love Sephora.

Pomme du Pain is economical.

All these are on the same side of the Champs as the Marriott and within a couple blocks.


----------



## pwrshift (Feb 3, 2014)

If this is your first trip to London ... no contest...County Hall.  This May we've got a week at Park Lane Marriott, and in Sept. at St. Pancras so we have easy chunnel train to Paris.

If this is your first trip to Paris ... The Marriott CE is great and historic, but I hear they don't serve free full breakfast for Platinum/Gold status elites anymore. I've been there 4 times (last trip 2009) but it's time for another choice for us that serves breakfast free...so we selected the Marriott Opera Ambassador for a week in Sept. which is near the upscale shopping and easy walks to almost everything.


----------



## heatherw (Feb 3, 2014)

$100 for lunch !! I live in London and have never paid that much. If you are in the main areas eg Oxford street just walk slighly off and you will find very nice places for a fraction of the price -unless  that includes alot of wine and three courses


----------



## fizzysoup (Feb 3, 2014)

cwtkm3 said:


> Only negative was the fire alarm went off around 4am during the second night (it was caused by Premier Inn next door).



Hi cwtkm3. You just reminded me. e stayed there in 2012 & we had to evacuate in the very early morning due to a false fire alarm also!!! 

I wonder how often that happens? :annoyed:


----------



## Love2TS (Apr 28, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are any self serve laundry services at any of the london Marriotts?


----------



## hangloose (Apr 28, 2014)

London - The London Marriott Hotel West India Quay is very nice.  We stayed at it several years ago using a MRP package, back when it was only a Cat 5 (currently Cat7).  It is in the Canary Wharf district a little further away from the main attractions, but the DLR is right next door so a short trip to anywhere in London.  We chose it because it was a better bargain points wise at the time, given it was a category or two lower than many of the other Marriott London hotels.   

Paris - Marriott Paris Champs Elysees is great.  Location is just fantastic.


----------



## Love2TS (Apr 28, 2014)

But how to find out if the hotel provides self service laundry? Have got used to not carrying too much luggage around since we timeshare so often. Have made reservations at Marriot County Hall using MRPs.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2014)

Send an email to the concierge. 



I did this for the Marriott Powerscourt, Ireland and the concierge informed me that they do not have self-service, but it can be done on the premises or in-town, Enniskerry or Bray.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2014)

heatherw said:


> $100 for lunch !! I live in London and have never paid that much. If you are in the main areas eg Oxford street just walk slighly off and you will find very nice places for a fraction of the price -unless  that includes alot of wine and three courses




  Yes, agree. Lots of places much cheaper and there's always a sandwich & coffee at Pret-A-Manger or my favorite, the 4th floor at Selfridges for a light tea.




-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 28, 2014)

The County Hall is near Westminster/Big Ben as well as Waterloo Station.

Here is a link I found. Scroll down until you get the list of launderettes and their respective areas (there is a Waterloo launderette listed):

http://www.toptiplondon.com/practical-tips/laundrettes-self-service-wash-laundry-london


Map:  http://www.192.com/atoz/business/lo...3f8df4fdc7a74ebcb772d1ccc9cd894e4afb710/comp/



-


----------



## BoaterMike (Apr 28, 2014)

Any feedback on London St. Ermin's an Autograph Collection?  We have that booked in October?  We also booked Renaissance Vendome in Paris, just recently changing from the Marriott Hotel Champs-Elysees.  

Mike


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 29, 2014)

BoaterMike said:


> Any feedback on London St. Ermin's an Autograph Collection?  We have that booked in October?  We also booked Renaissance Vendome in Paris, just recently changing from the Marriott Hotel Champs-Elysees.
> 
> Mike



We're looking to stay at St. Ermin's next time we're up in London, having stayed in all the London Marriott's St Ermin's is my wife's favourite, I've yet to stay there so I'm keen to find out how it stands up to some of the others.

We were in County Hall a couple of weeks ago and stayed on a dinner, bed and breakfast rate. We were upgraded to a suite overlooking the Houses of Parliament and it really was a great room however I was less impressed with the remainder of the hotel and service.

Dinner was served in the Gilray's restaurant and it was a bit hit and miss some of the food was good others not so, one night my wife sent her cocktail back as it was so different to the one the night before and we watched three other people send theirs back they were so bad. Steak wasn't cooked to order, inexcusable for somewhere marketing themselves as a steak restaurant. Breakfast was served in the restaurant if you're platinum members or a cold continental one in another room as part of the inclusive rate. We ate in the restaurant and were told there would be an additional cost if we wanted waffles made! Never experienced that in a Marriott before.

There were a few other minor issues and an incorrect bill at the end.

In comparison I much preferred Grosvenor House, more expensive and without the Thames view but the luxury and service more than make up for it.


----------



## Steve A (Apr 29, 2014)

We like the Marriott Park Lane. Right across the street from Hyde Park and one block from the the Marble Arch underground on Bond St.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Steve A said:


> We like the Marriott Park Lane. Right across the street from Hyde Park and one block from the the Marble Arch underground on Bond St.



  Steve,
   I've looked into this, but there are reports on TA that it's noisy. What was your experience with the noise ?
    Thanks ! B


----------



## Steve A (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't recall any noise except the first time we stayed there. The room overlooked a bar/restaurant with outdoor tables. It was busy right after work. It wasn't a problem by the time I went to sleep. BTW, as platinum we ate all day long in their concierge lounge. Had free wine. One night we made the food and the wine our supper.


----------



## pwrshift (May 23, 2014)

My daughter and I just got back from Park Lane .. we had room 155, a queen-queen upgrade from the normal twin-twin rooms...we had 3 windows facing busy Oxford Street in this large room by London standards. The soundproofing was wonderful...we could hardly hear a sound from outside.

The hotel is having some renovations done...the lobby is not available for use yet and all rooms will eventually be redone. The Lane's is the hotel dining room and their hot dog with French fries is a great snack. 

The Executive Lounge is quite nice but the breakfasts aren't any better than a Fairfield Inn...hard boiled eggs with beans every other day, and scrambled eggs with hash browns the next (no bacon, sausage, etc.). Good coffee machine (only a kettle in the room). Free wine and beer only from 5:30 to 9 pm...and quite good evening food.  Nice that it's open on weekends too. 

We booked the trip with MR points on packages...flew business class air Toronto-London return on Air Canada and used the 7 night package for Park Lane. 

It is a small hotel...perhaps 'boutique' is the word...but if you've been to London before (if not I'd recommend County Hall for sight seeing) I suggest Park Lane is a much better location than the two Grosvenor hotels a few blocks away...the subway is just steps away from the door, taxis are always there, terrific shopping and restaurants are right there, including the upscale Selfridges (watch Mr. Selfridge on Netflix) Department Store (I didn't know it now is owned by Canadians who also own Loblaws grocery stores).

Prices are out of this world...in rush hour perhaps 12 pounds to go to Piccadilly Circus (try the Criterion Restaurant) or to the Savoy Hotel (try Kaspar's -- although it cost 285 pounds for dinner for two). La Porte des Indes is a 2 minute walk from Park Lane Marriott and one of the best Indian restaurants in London...next to a casino.

Brian


----------



## Pompey Family (May 23, 2014)

pwrshift said:


> La Porte des Indes is a 2 minute walk from Park Lane Marriott and one of the best Indian restaurants in London...next to a casino.
> 
> Brian



For the best curries in London you have to go to Brick Lane. A lot cheaper too!


----------

